# Poplar - Crane - video - England



## Reg (Mar 17, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVdiBvaK06U

Today’s Job was with Nick Bailey Tree Services, I’m a freelance climber BTW, based in the North West of England. This was the second attempt at this tree, the first, a fortnight ago, we had to postpone because of strong winds. However, everything was in place for today, good weather forecast, everyone primed and ready to go. 

Anyway, we arrived to find a car had been parked under the tree, and the owner apparently away for the week-end. To cut a long story short, it took four and a half hours to get the car moved, so by the time we actually started, there was a feeling of pressure in the air. After a somewhat messy start in the tree (small lifts and crown-cleaning to make room) things started to flow and I certainly felt my heart-rate drop back down to normal. 

About 3 hours later all the branches had been chipped and all that remained was the timber and the final clean-up. In the end we had to leave the lowest part of the trunk at stood at 8 feet as it was absolutely riddled with nails.

Full credit goes to Nick for his level headedness and diplomatic skills throughout what was a very frustrating morning.

Thanks and enjoy the video.


----------



## John464 (Mar 17, 2008)

You are excellent. Have you worked before with that crane op ? Very smooth together.

How tall was the Poplar?


----------



## lxt (Mar 18, 2008)

+1 what john said, looked like a tall one & spread out a little too.

nicely done!!!


Take Care Be Safe


LXT.............


----------



## Reg (Mar 18, 2008)

John464 said:


> You are excellent. Have you worked before with that crane op ? Very smooth together.
> 
> How tall was the Poplar?



Thanks, I have worked with that particlar operator for a number of years now; a veteran rigger and true master of his trade; great intuition for this type of work. A pleasure to work with.

Not sure about the height of the tree.


----------



## teamster (Mar 18, 2008)

This climber appears to be a excellent 'take-down' man. Poetry in motion. Always a pleasure to watch a professional. Did you have a helmet mounted camera?


----------



## Reg (Mar 19, 2008)

teamster said:


> Did you have a helmet mounted camera?



Yeah, this is the one. Thanks

http://www.dogcamsport.co.uk/buy-viosport-pov1.htm?gclid=CJDv_crimZICFRo71AodtSCExQ


----------



## Adkpk (Mar 19, 2008)

Way to go, Reg. Thanks


----------



## becks (Mar 24, 2008)

*what a flow*

nice to see professionals at work. respect from germany too!


----------



## Customcuts (Aug 24, 2012)

teamster said:


> This climber appears to be a excellent 'take-down' man. Poetry in motion. Always a pleasure to watch a professional. Did you have a helmet mounted camera?



Sir Coates is a master at what he does, i have seen all his videos and he truly is top notch...I have learned so much just from watching his work... Thank you Reg for sharing your work for new eager climbers such as myself, im sure im not the only one you have inspired...


----------

